# [SOLVED] DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

Good evening,

Recently I have lost my connection to the internet via my browsers. Skype works but the internet doesn't. If I run Windows (7) in Safe Mode then it works, no problem.

A few points:

1. My wife's laptop is connected to the same router (WiFi) and runs fine.
2. My Wii and Linux box continue to work fine.
3. I can connect to google.com through it's IP address but not through the text (www.google.com) - this tells me it is an IP issue.
4. I have reset the router.
5. I have conducted a System Restore to earlier point but this has not resolved it.
6. I have completed an IPCONFIG / FLUSHDNS and / REGISTERDNS but not change.
7. I have connected the laptop directly to the DNS gateway (192.168.0.1) through the IP v4 settings - without it, I have the 'Limited Connectivity' icon.
8. I have been through the Services and tried to restart / stop / start various services but nothing so far.

I am thinking that because it works in Safe Mode then it must be something to do with a driver/service that loads in regular mode....to be frank though, I'm buggered if I know what it is!!

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Check in system device manager and uninstall whatever adapter you are using to connect to the internet. Then, re-boot and let W7 reinstall it. Also, if your adapter is plugged in, make certain that the connection is really really solid and if a cable is involved change it out. I know this looks like software but it's always worth starting at the physical level. Finally, try turning off ALL anti virus and firewalls and see if the internet reappears.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

I have removed all network adapters, restarted and let them reinstall. Nothing.

I have connected through cable/ethernet but still nothing.

I have now uninstalled AVG yet still nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Hi nomadcelt,

Verify if your browser is not using any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

If it's still an issue, please reset your Windows Hosts File back to default. Here's how.

Please post an update.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Alas, still nothing.

I still have access in Safe Mode but not normal mode.

This is a really strange one for me. I usually get them solved.

I tried to do an IPCONFIG /RENEW but it just hangs.
/FLUSHDNS works, but /REGISTERDNS returns with an error about 'elevation'.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Make sure that DHCP is enabled in your LAN and Wireless Connection.
http://windows7themes.net/how-to-enable-dhcp-in-windows-7.html

Please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer:
Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these 
*ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt* Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' in your next post.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Please see the attached .txt file.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

While this looks like a dns problem I'd like to know: 

What is the ip address of your modem (not router)? 

Can you post an ipconfig from the computer which works perfectly? 

Have you checked you lmhosts file? If this has been corrupted (can happen with virus for example) without your knowing it you can get exactly this symptom.

Finally is there any chance that your wife's computer is connecting to some other wireless network nearby?


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

I am connected to the same router now but using my Linux OS. My wife connects no problem but with her Win 7 machine. 

I am convinced it is a driver / service issue, bearing in mind I can connect perfectly well in Safe Mode but not in regular mode.

I have not heard of an ip address specific to my modem...my machine is 192.168.0.3 

Thanks for the ongoing help!


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

PSA the output from IPCONFIG /ALL while in Safe Mode (and thus working).

Other errors are now manifesting too. I tried to install Ad-AWARE and although installed, it would not run. I had the error, "could not connect to service". I shall google this one but it's another symptom.


It feels like a geeky episode of House!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Too many Tunnel Adapters can cause an issue. Pls. follow these instructions to remove them

Disable IPV6=> http://www.home-network-help.com/disable-ipv6-in-windows-7.html

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager (http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/device-manager-cmd-windows-7.htm)
From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat and repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish 

Please give us a update.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Didn't realize you were running linux. I'm not a unix expert but I can't see logically why safe mode in linux would use a different driver than that used in a normal boot. In any case, since you can get to websites using the ip address but not the name, this just has to be a DNS problem. Try plugging in either the Google public (8.8.8.8) dns server into your ip settings or the actual dns entries from your isp and see if that works.


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

So much to think about, Do you have a different IP when in Linux versus windows on the machine? How about safe mode boot versus normal mode boot? Are the DNS servers the same as well?

Actually from the command line change to a directory you will be able to find.

IE 
cd /
cd /temp

then pipe the ipconfig /all to a text file like so

ipconfig /all > normal.txt

repeat in safe mode changing the file name to safe.txt

Post them to the thread here so we can see what changed between the two accounts.

In addition to that, do you remember installing any software or making any firewall/service changes to your main account that may have affected this?


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



hellter said:


> So much to think about, Do you have a different IP when in Linux versus windows on the machine? How about safe mode boot versus normal mode boot? Are the DNS servers the same as well?
> 
> Actually from the command line change to a directory you will be able to find.
> 
> ...



I have posted both of those files in the thread above. the first is the output in normal mode and the second is in Safe Mode. nothing appears different.

This is particularly annoying but I am now suspecting something more sinister as my machine takes about 3 times as long to shutdown as it did before. I thought perhaps there was a malware issue but I cannot install AdAware or AVG either. AVG hangs on install and AdAware tells me it 'cannot connect to service'. I tried installing in Safe Mode but the same thing happens. I ran MS OneCare but it showed no issues. I now have no active firewall other than the MS Windows 7 one and no AV.

What changes between Safe Mode (where it works) and Normal mode (where it doesn't)? Something loads in Normal Mode that is inhibiting my DNS connection. I cannot figure out what it is at all. I have stopped as many services as I can...likewise, in Safe Mode I have started as many as I can - none of it brings about the same issue.

How can I log everything that is loaded on startup to see if there is a hidden app / malware being loaded?


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



rgsalinger said:


> Didn't realize you were running linux. I'm not a unix expert but I can't see logically why safe mode in linux would use a different driver than that used in a normal boot. In any case, since you can get to websites using the ip address but not the name, this just has to be a DNS problem. Try plugging in either the Google public (8.8.8.8) dns server into your ip settings or the actual dns entries from your isp and see if that works.



sorry, this is a Windows 7 issue, not Linux. I have a multiboot system so that when Windoze caves in (pretty regularly) I always have a reliable backup.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

I went back to Windows, stopped IPv6 (not connected anyway because the UK is embarassingly behind the rest of the world) and still nothing.

I shut down Windows and was confronted with 10 Updates that needed installing. These have not shown up before and I can only assume that there was a direct connection to MS (in the same way as Skype) that was downloading updates. Regardless, they did nothing for the situation and I still have no connection. 

I tried the Google DNS servers but it still resulted in me only being able to connect to google through their IP address, not through the URL. I still cannot connect to anything through URL.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Alright, let's try something else:

Let's do the full TCP/IP and Winsock Stack Repair:

Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter
Restart the computer after.

=============================
Install and run Malwarebytes, there's no need to post the results, remove any infections found.

Test your connection after and an update will be nice.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



2xg said:


> Alright, let's try something else:
> 
> Let's do the full TCP/IP and Winsock Stack Repair:
> 
> ...



I have carried out all of this. All commands reported back OK but no change.

As with AVG and AdAware, MalwareBytes found two infections but hung when I tried to quarantine them. They were infections to notepad.exe. I was forced to restart the computer, whereupon MalwareBytes informed when that the offending articles had been quarantined. I'm not so sure because of the 'hanging'. 

I am close to reinstalling Win7 which will really upset me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

What type of AVG do you have - Security or just Anti-Virus Software?

Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where it was working?

Let's try the sfc /scannow command. 
Open an elevated command prompt. To do this, click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
*sfc /scannow*

Another update will be nice.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Just a suggestion here.

One, Have you tried connecting the laptop via Ethernet Cable (Hard wired)?
If not try it and see what happens.

What browser are you using (IE, Firefox etc.)
Have you set the browsers back to default settings?

Just seems kinda strange that you can connect directly to google via thier IP address, but not a link.
This seems to tell me that the connections are OK (or you would not connect) and it may be a browser issue


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



2xg said:


> What type of AVG do you have - Security or just Anti-Virus Software?
> 
> Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where it was working?
> 
> ...



I've tried System Restore (see above). I'll give your new recommendations a try and will report accordingly. thanks.

I have also tried to use ethernet cable (see above). All of my browsers (IE / Firefox / Chrome) suffer the same too.

thanks for all the ongoing help!


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

PSA the CBS log that SFC /SCANNOW created. The CBS log has been running since 31/10/2010 and is 10.8Mb big!! The one here is the abridged version only showing events logged in today's scan. I can't make head nor tail of it but the initial report from SFC was that there were a number of corrupt system files.

thank you!!


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



nomadcelt said:


> PSA the CBS log that SFC /SCANNOW created. The CBS log has been running since 31/10/2010 and is 10.8Mb big!! The one here is the abridged version only showing events logged in today's scan. I can't make head nor tail of it but the initial report from SFC was that there were a number of corrupt system files.
> 
> thank you!!


Having been through the CBS.log, one file that stands out as being unrepairable is, "wdiasqmmodule.dll". While I am not sure exactly what this is am I able to replace this? If so, where is a trusted repository that I can guarantee won't slip me something nasty?

I have discovered that it is linked to the following DLLs: 
msvcrt.dll
ntdll.dll
wdi.dll
KERNEL32.dll 

I understand that a problem in the wdiasqmmodule.dll could cause these other 4 not to load. Consequently, each one of those 4 is linked to HUNDREDS of others and they would therefore not load correctly too.
Could it be as simple as reinstalling the wdiasqmmodule.dll?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Startup Repair might fix those errors.


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*



2xg said:


> Startup Repair might fix those errors.


alas, that didn't work either. The Repair Tool couldn't find anything wrong. I'm going to try downloading the .dll and replacing the old one (I'll rename the old one to change it back if I need to!)


----------



## nomadcelt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Thank you for all those who tried to help with this issue. While it was ongoing, my system was becoming sicker and sicker. I was unable to install new programs, remove old ones or access large areas of my C:. I have now reinstalled Windows 7. As I always promised myself in the past, I will now leave Win 7 behind me and sit myself firmly in a linux box. I am sick to death of MS and the bugs that creep / are forced in.

thanks again for all the help on this board!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: DNS issues - Skype works always, internet only works in Safe Mode*

Thanks for posting back. Glad that you got it all sorted.

You're Welcome.


----------



## MNOBRE (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it correct? I´m facing almost the same issue, wifi router working with desktop, notebook (windows Vista, sorry, old note) stopped browsing or receiving emails with wifi, works normally with cable. Get MAC address error on router. Skype works fine with wifi, only. Weird. Searched all over internet (time consuming exercise) nothing. Itr seems the closest case was this one but the outcome... Shall I need to kill the patiente in order to cure its illness? Oh, this is so frustrating. I´m going to open a new post with it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes please, create your own Thread and we'll assist you. Thanks.


MNOBRE said:


> Is it correct? I´m facing almost the same issue, wifi router working with desktop, notebook (windows Vista, sorry, old note) stopped browsing or receiving emails with wifi, works normally with cable. Get MAC address error on router. Skype works fine with wifi, only. Weird. Searched all over internet (time consuming exercise) nothing. Itr seems the closest case was this one but the outcome... Shall I need to kill the patiente in order to cure its illness? Oh, this is so frustrating. I´m going to open a new post with it.


----------

